# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] 2 Accounts: 50 lvl Marauder and 50 LVL Monk. MSQ done till HW

## zanuffas

Selling 2 Great starters account, for enjoyable playing and good gear, general information:

Finished main story quest till Heavensward.
Class quests completed.
Great starter gear: ilvl 118
Heavensward is not included
No game time :/
700k gil

Selling only on Playerauctions links below

Marauder:

SOLD

Monk:



Buy Here 

For any info you can contact me on skype: rokas.rokas1

----------

